# Quesiton about tomato plants...



## Arashi Takamine (May 5, 2012)

I know this is probably unusual since it won't be going with a tarantula or a scorpion or any inverts...

But my family and I planted tomato seedlings and so far they're growing but I'm curious....How long will it take before they blossom?


----------



## Loch Ness (May 6, 2012)

Depends on the type, some of them will start blooming a month and a half after beginning to grow well, some might take three months (soil conditions also affect time). You'll usually have ripe tomatoes starting around mid to late July. Good luck with them, you can't beat fresh tomatoes.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (May 6, 2012)

Depends on a lot of different conditions but from seedlings I would say 3 or 4 months. I usually just buy plants as long as I can find what I want. Gives me a couple months head start. Good luck with them though. Vegetable gardening is a huge hobby of mine. I love it!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (May 7, 2012)

Thank you both. We got cherry (I think, been awhile since I've seen the packet) tomato's and we're planning on making homemade salsa with some of it and tossing a few into guacamole.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (May 7, 2012)

Cherry tomatoes are tiny. It's going to be hard to peel all of those tiny tomatoes for salsa. I always grow a couple cherry tomatoes for salads, and my kids like to eat them right off the vine. If they do well, one will produce more than my family will eat. I only grow two in case one dies, or whatever. If you want to make salsa, get a larger variety plant from your local Walmart, home improvement store, or nursery. Tomatoes are easy to grow and well worth the effort. Nothing like a fresh mater


----------



## Arashi Takamine (May 7, 2012)

I don't even remember what type of tomato we planted so I guess I'll ask my mom or dad where the seed packet is. I usually don't peel my tomato's when I'm dicing them up for other things. 

What your kids do sounds exactly like what I did as a little girl in the garden we had growing up. My parents always had the hose ready we'd eat more tomato's then we'd pick. Same went for strawberry's.


----------



## Wadew (Jun 2, 2012)

Arashi,
Some things to consider when there are not many or very few flowers : Copper deficiency , too much nitrogen. Also remember to get flowers the plant would also need at least 12 hours daylight. When the plant is coddled it will also not have the need to flower if you know what I mean.... It's desire to reproduce will not be there if treated with too much care! I have a small plot of tomato plants every year for 30 years now. This year I think there are about 140 tomato plants in my garden 21 varieties of heirloom's I start by seed.
                                                           Happy gardening!
                                                                 -Wade


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 2, 2012)

Wadew said:


> This year I think there are about 140 tomato plants in my garden 21 varieties of heirloom's I start by seed.


Hi Wade, any heirloom varieties that you can suggest for northern climes/shorter growing seasons?


----------



## Wadew (Jun 3, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> Hi Wade, any heirloom varieties that you can suggest for northern climes/shorter growing seasons?


You can choose some of the northern varieties this way you are sure to have some plants that are "somewhat" better adapted to the  climate you live in. I grow some Russian varieties and a couple Belgian and German varieties. I too live in the Northern climes. I have found some growing seasons one group will do really well and another just fairs average and other years what was a disappointment one year is a success the next! I have some early fruiting plants (64 days)
 and many that are 70-80 and even 100 day's to fruit.  With more than 7,000 (I have read possibly up to 10,000) varieties of Heirloom's to grow you will continually come across an interesting seed to plant. 
 Also you can choose red,pink,black,yellow,green,orange,white and striped varieties. A few of my favorites are not typically grown in the north and do not do so well some years but I still give it a go. 
  I would tell you "you have to grow Arkansas Traveler " it is a pink with great flavor.
 Black variety's tend to have a deeper kind of smokey flavor. Some are earthier tasting than others
 some of my favorites are Paul Robeson, Sara Black, and a Black brandywine from Pennsylvania. Black Krim is good too. I stated growing a new black last year but it did not do so well Japanese black trifle, the few tomatos the plant produced were tasty though. I could go on but it is probably more than you want to read already! 

My advice is play around with a few different kinds and do not give up on just one growing season if you do not see the results you expected this year, Next year may be a whole new experience.
Let me know what your favorite was and why if you have one this year Zonbonzovi!

                                                         Cheers Wade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Jun 3, 2012)

We grow a dark one called "cherokee purple" that has a wonderful flavor. We also have grown yellow pear tomato which grew and produced more than any plant ever has for me. They are a small cherry size tomato but too mild in flavor IMO. Has anyone ever grown German Johnson? My daughter's horse riding trainer always grows them and they do great and she loves them. I have 6 of those planted this year and the plants are looking great. She calls them German Queen also, or German Pink.


----------



## Wadew (Jun 4, 2012)

T-girl,
I have grown Cherokee purple in the past, I agree it is a tasty one although not much of a producer in my garden. I would also agree the yellow pear although very low in acidity I find does to not have much flavor as well. I have not had the German Johnson.

                                 -Wade


----------



## Shrike (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm growing Cherokee Purple this year, along with Pink and Yellow Brandywine (and a few hybrids for good measure).  I've also got Black Cherry and Sunsugar plants growing but those tomatoes will never make it to the table.  They get eaten right off the vine 

Out of curiosity, how do you guys keep your plants upright?  I've always used tomato cages, but I've heard staking is a better option.

Second question:  Has anybody had any issues with blossom end rot?  I had a crop get absolutely decimated a year ago.  Now I load the soil with crushed egg shells and cull part of the crop on heavy producing plants.  Since then I've had minimal losses.  Any other tricks you use to avoid this disorder?


----------



## jake9134 (Jun 6, 2012)

Shrike said:


> I'm growing Cherokee Purple this year, along with Pink and Yellow Brandywine (and a few hybrids for good measure).  I've also got Black Cherry and Sunsugar plants growing but those tomatoes will never make it to the table.  They get eaten right off the vine
> 
> Out of curiosity, how do you guys keep your plants upright?  I've always used tomato cages, but I've heard staking is a better option.
> 
> Second question:  Has anybody had any issues with blossom end rot?  I had a crop get absolutely decimated a year ago.  Now I load the soil with crushed egg shells and cull part of the crop on heavy producing plants.  Since then I've had minimal losses.  Any other tricks you use to avoid this disorder?


When I had more than 10 plants I would use fence posts and tie rope/wire so that there were 3 lines(1- 12" from the ground, then another line another 12" from that, ect) then tie the plants to the line as it grows.
for blossom end rot, I used a little powdered CaCO3 (calcium carbonate) that they use for beer/wine making mixed in water. Helped bring down the pH a bit also when I lived in a area with overly acidic soil. The thing is that tomatoes like acidic soil so you have to be careful not to use too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Jun 6, 2012)

Although coffee grounds can raise acidity they may attract mold if they sit in moist warmth with low ventilation.
Although mild acidity is good for tomatoes mold may not be...
If you decide to save coffee grounds for your tomatoes...please use at once,freeze clear through...or keep them THOROUGHLY dried.

They do keep well if they are THOROUGHLY dried.
Dried eggshells keep well, too.
Although eggshells tend to raise soil pH they work out in acidic soil... or with coffee grounds.

P.S. Eggshells contain calcium. 
Perhaps they could replace calcium carbonate.


----------



## Wadew (Jun 9, 2012)

I mix hydrated lime in the soil in the spring and the fall. I have never had to deal with blossom end rot.

                              -Wade


----------



## Shrike (Jun 9, 2012)

Wadew said:


> I mix hydrated lime in the soil in the spring and the fall. I have never had to deal with blossom end rot.


Thanks, I'll have to give that a shot.  It sounds like you produce a large tomato crop so this must work pretty well.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow I didn't expect this thread to get so active and with so much wonderful advice. Honestly I have no idea what type of soil we have but your right about being coddled...Our planter looks half dead so we're getting some plants that are already sprouted from the hardware store but will be taking that advice. We'll be using containers....And a little off topic for the thread but will strawberry plants do alright in their own container?


----------



## Wadew (Jun 10, 2012)

Arashi,  
If you look you will find fancy clay strawberry pots that have holes in the sides of the pot for putting plants all the way around the pot.Google strawberry planter and I am sure you will find a picture.

                                    -Wade


----------

